# Blacked Out or White/Black?



## BVK (Jul 19, 2015)

Which do *you* personally prefer?
Examples below:


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

white


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

I think that's every man for itself... Personally, I think there needs to be some contrast between the wheels and the car, so blacked out is not an option. And black rims are unbelievably corny. So I don't think my opinion will be any help


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`
*" One man's meat is another man's poison."
*~Lucretius, Roman poet & philosopher, 1st Century B.C.

BVK,
Go with whatever pleases_ your_ eye ..
- -
Ulysses​


----------



## BVK (Jul 19, 2015)

Bart said:


> I think that's every man for itself... Personally, I think there needs to be some contrast between the wheels and the car, so blacked out is not an option. And black rims are unbelievably corny. So I don't think my opinion will be any help


Why corny, haha?


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

Well corny... Maybe cliché is a better word? Don't drive on black rims unless you're a soccer player with a Mercedes ar a Bentley Continental 

Just google soccer player cars and see if you recognize a pattern haha


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

white


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

White with black. But honestly, black wheels are just so common so I think anthracite grey is better off.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

yea im with some of these other guys. im sick of black everything. you can blame Plasti-dip and lack of creativity for that. What happened to making you car different, picking an accent color that makes things pop. Nowadays it seems everyone just paints stuff black. IDK just my Opinion, as the OP asked. 

If iwas to pick between the two above, i like the white, atleast there is some contrast.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have both - my Cobalt is white and black (white car, black tails, headlight housings, wheels), and the Cruze is going for all black (black car, black wheels, and will eventually get black tails, etc).

I like both, but sometimes you can go overboard with it.


----------



## Vertigo315 (Aug 7, 2015)

White and blacked out.


----------



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

I've always like the black & white treatment. I had a version about 20 years ago:


----------

